# Hoosier race loft burns down



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi, hoosier loft burned down last night, i think today was supposed to be the final race all the birds are gone to


----------



## 9toes (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow, how many birds were lost?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Very sad to hear


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Not sure how many but 500 plus and they had 4 dogs in the loft, the way it burnt it had to be arson, sad day for the racing pigeon sport.


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

I wonder if they had security cameras set up. I side with Crazy Pete, it looks very suspicious to happen the day before the big race.


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi All, in the last race be for the big money race 1,911 birds were clocked so at least that many died


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

Would you believe the owners main buisness is a guard dog security company?


----------



## sam_aroo (Apr 9, 2019)

Jim Ward is paying out the full prize money. $1,233,000.00 divided by the remaining 1,922 birds. That will be $641.50 per bird, for the remaining birds that were in the loft fire.


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

That is incorrect.


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

Now the update on the website says refund entry


----------



## sam_aroo (Apr 9, 2019)

You are correct "Pigeonflier". There is a clause in the Hoosier race rules that states "Under catastrophic events, ALL the entry money will be refunded". Now he has to pay out all the money to all the breeders.


----------

